# Detox



## becky_boo (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

I`ve only been diagnosed for 3 and a half months and am still on set dosages (but have been playing around with these myself.

My question is I want to do the QuickTrim or Slimfast meal replacement drinks. Only for a week or two to kick start my weight lose. Its what I used to do before I was diagnosed, and then I just carry on eating healthy from there.

I`ve put on just over a stone since I was diagnosed which I want to shift.

Are they ok to use? Just not inject as much insulin as I wont be eating carbs?

Thanks for any advise =)


----------



## trophywench (Oct 6, 2012)

Well you've got it spot on as far as general theory goes Becky.

However if you are on fixed doses, I presume that means you haven't got your carb ratio and correction rates nailed down yet?  (ie "For 10g of carb I need X units of insulin - and 1 unit of insulin will reduce my blood glucose by Y on my meter")

Or have you?  Without that, it could be a bit hit and miss?

Of course if NO carb, then in theory NO insulin.

Except sometimes that doesn't work !


----------



## MaryPlain (Oct 6, 2012)

I would be very surprised if these meal replacements contained no carbs. Just the milk itself in a milk shake has carbs in it, then any thickener or sweetener is likely to as well, I would have thought?


----------

